#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Odisha Joint Entrance Examination, OJEE'13

## Engineering_Updates

The date for OJEE 2013 has been announced. Odisha Joint Entrance Examination for admission into various undergraduate and postgraduate professional courses in the state will be held on May 12 2013.

The state policy planning board, the apex body to take decision on admission matters in technical institutions, decided the date on Saturday. Except for medical courses, the entrance test will be held as usual for other professional courses, OJEE secretary Priybrata Sahu told reporters.

The entrance will screen students for admission into engineering, pharmacy, MBA, MCA, among other streams. Sahu said the details of application procedures and dates of application, fees, centres, examination pattern and syllabi will be notified shortly.

Soon there will be start of application procedures so that maximum students from the state and outside are able to apply. The government is trying to attract maximum students for the entrance as thousands of engineering seats have been falling vacant for past three to four years. There was no admission for around 26,000 engineering seats in 2011.

Odisha Private Engineering College Association has welcomed the early announcement of OJEE date. In previous years, government used to announce OJEE dates in January-February by when dates of similar entrance tests in neighbouring states were already out. This reduced prospective candidates for Odisha test in absence of enough time to publicize.

This year, forms sell out is likely to start in early January. Entrance fee is likely to remain unchanged at Rs 550.





  Similar Threads: Amrita Entrance Examination - Engineering (AEEE) 2015 Guidelines for Applications of Universities Entrance Examination BVP - CET 2012 Admissions Entrance Examination Centers

----------

